# When to Mark the Recall



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If you are training for either a loose recall (say in an off leash situation) or a recall in more formal obedience style, when do you mark it? When the dog starts to return to you or when it is already in your vicinity right in front (or near the front if it's not formal)? Or is it a shaping matter that they get marked earlier in training and then get marked later as they learn to come in front?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Informally, I mark it when the dog is in front of me, doesnt have to be perfect, as long as the dog is by me. To me the recall is "be next to me" not "attempt to turn around", so it makes sense to me to mark it when the dog is in the position I'd like him to be in.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I train two recalls formal and informal.

For the formal recall I use "hier". This is used in training. This means come and sit your a$$ right in front of me. I mark the behavior immediately when the dog is in the correct postion. I start this by having someone hold my puppy and I back up and build attraction w/ food or ball. Once I am a short distance I say "heir", the person holding my dog lets go of the leash and the dog bolts to me and I say sit. I immediately reward once the a$$ is on the ground. Never reward if the a$$ is not on the ground. I continue this and use this for my recall in Schutzhund. It makes for a very fast recall.

off the training field I use "come". this means get close to me. I want the dog within arms reach. I mark the behavior once the dog is sitting or standing next to me. I also do not care about position.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

"hier" is formal, sit before me, usually in combination with "plaats" (sit next to my left leg). Behaviour is rewarded when dog is before/next to me. 
It´s the only thing I train from puppyhood. When you are by me (between my legs while I´m kneeled, you get a reward (cuddle/verbal praise/something to eat).

"kom" is informal, come along in my direction and is used when walking.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Informal (dog's name). I mark when the dog turns. Because the dog's name actually means "look at me" I MARK for attention, TREAT for recall.

Formal (here). I mark for a sit square in front.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I mark as soon as the dog starts forward movement towards me. When that's understood I mark only for speed. I usually toss the tug behind me as the dog approaches me to keep the dog from slowing down to much. Don't fall in the habit of tossing to the same side or even with the same hand.
The sit is an entirely different exercise but is used as back chaining with the recall.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

I mark speed. Most of the times when I ask for a front and want the sit i do it from a short distance and weird angles. One way i try to get more speed w/ out a slow down is to present the ball/ tug right in front of me and at the last second to turn my body so the dog can come straight through it (i dont want him slowing down so b/c he is anticipating going left or right).


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Initially the minute the dog even shows any intend to turn. Then the turn. Then speed. Then accuracy of finish and so on. Start with the first step and then proceed from there.


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

If you use an Intermediate Bridge, rather than just a Terminal Bridge, you can start the instant you give the command, whatever you choose, continue it through the approach, intensify it as the dog copes with challenges, or accelerates speed, or in others ways works harder than average to do a good job, accelerate it to bring the dog racing in, and end with a resounding Terminal Bridge as the dog presents in front of you.

This can result in a really fast, sure recall, resistant to distraction, immediately.

Kayce Cover


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

gisela festerling said:


> Initially the minute the dog even shows any intend to turn. Then the turn. Then speed. Then accuracy of finish and so on. Start with the first step and then proceed from there.


That's pretty much what I do. I also might mark multiple parts of the exercise in one recall. Maybe the dog already has the turn and the speed and the sit in front. I'll still randomly mark for the turn because I don't want to lose that aspect while working on others. Also, once the exercise is fully developed, I'll mark for whichever piece of it needs more work. If the dog has a great sit front, but is a little slow, I'll mark for speed. If he's quick, but the sit front is off, I'll mark for a correct front.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Informal (dog's name). I mark when the dog turns. Because the dog's name actually means "look at me" I MARK for attention, TREAT for recall.
> 
> Formal (here). I mark for a sit square in front.


sorta similar for me. the dog's name is the informal "get your azz moving toward me" and hier is the finished formal command. i only use the dog's name two ways. one is the informal recall and the other is a preparatory or double commmand for the out (where i recall the dog immediately upon release).


----------

